# Novice helper needs help



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I am having trouble getting some of the dogs to take me serious. What are some things you do to "rev-up" the dogs and be intimidating? Today not only did I get beat up but, some of the dogs would be in a bark and hold but be looking all around because they didn't feel threatened by me. Some of the dogs were also getting a little dirty and trying to "punk" me because they knew I am new. 

Any suggestions other than more experience. I already know I need that. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Those things could happen for a variety of reasons (usually from handlers making too much pressure during the B&H), but to be more threatening you can't "fake it". Pretend the dog is a guy across the bar saying nasty things about your mom/friend/wife/whatever. The way you posture at him is the same way you posture to a dog. Trying to act will be seen right through. I actually think about hurting the dog. I think about what I would do if it full mouth locked down on me. The flip side of that is convincing the dog you're scared, but that's easier


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, I will have to work on that. I am sure some of this will come with experience. It is just frustrating to me. I want to be the best helper in the history of helpers. Is that so much to ask?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you have a good mentor or mentors...they can help you during the sessions and tell you when to reward, when to retreat. And working on experienced safe dogs to learn from, instead of the dog learning with you may help.
The sport needs more helpers and I would think any one of the reputable ones would be more than willing to help you with your goal. Travel to seminars if possible, or at least visit some clubs with the good helpers training.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Do you have a good mentor or mentors...they can help you during the sessions and tell you when to reward, when to retreat. And working on experienced safe dogs to learn from, instead of the dog learning with you may help.
> The sport needs more helpers and I would think any one of the reputable ones would be more than willing to help you with your goal. Travel to seminars if possible, or at least visit some clubs with the good helpers training.


I do have some good mentors. Just about every male in my club is some level of helper. I am the newest by at least a year. They have been coaching me through the process but I was just wondering some tricks that the experienced helpers on this forum use. I am also new to the sport so I am learning every aspect. I do plan on going to some seminars when I hear of them around my area. I would also like to check out some other clubs as well. I will actually be around Phoenix, Az next month and would love to check out a club there. Anyone in a club near there? 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

mycobraracr said:


> I want to be the best helper in the history of helpers.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Check out Jim Laubmeier in AZ. He is an excellent teacher and has a lot of championship level trials. Jim will help you be the best helper in the history of helpers. 

ContactFR


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Fast said:


> Check out Jim Laubmeier in AZ. He is an excellent teacher and has a lot of championship level trials. If Jim is able to he will help you, he's just that kind of guy.
> 
> ContactFR


Thanks! I will look into him, he looks to be in the area I will be. I contacted Scottsdale Schutzhund Club and plan on visiting them while I am there.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Im in the Phoenix Schutzhund Club in Peoria and youd be welcomed to stop by. We train Tuesday, Thursday nights and Saturday, Sunday mornings.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Shaina said:


> Im in the Phoenix Schutzhund Club in Peoria and youd be welcomed to stop by. We train Tuesday, Thursday nights and Saturday, Sunday mornings.


Thank you! I will definitely do that.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

*Status update*

I am proud to report that I am getting much better. I have a long way to go, but things are starting to click. I love progress!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Good luck with your helper work. One thing I will add to what has been said; it is all about attitude, confidence and being able to read dogs. Part of being a good helper is being a good actor. There are times to act impressed by the dog, times to act like the dog is scaring you to build the dog's confidence or reward a behavior. There are also times to act like you are not impressed and portray yourself as a viable adversary and serious threat. The key is to know when and how to do each to get the desired result. 

I work Police K-9's and SchH dogs regularly. I decoy much harder and much more seriously for the Police dogs and they quickly learn that I am a serious threat. This can be accomplished by simply changing your state of mind. Dogs are excellent at reading body language and that is a skill you will need to learn. How to portray yourself as a very intimidating threat simply by a look or change in breathing or posture. You can convery a lot to a person or a dog by a look. However, you must have the ability to follow through with these subtle threats. I was teaching a new handler how to decoy recently and wanted him to pressure one of the dogs. This guy is a very good cop, in excellent shape but was smiling the whole time. He loves his job and really enjoys working dogs. But, the dog just wasn't getting the serious message I wanted from him. After a brief chat they both got the message. 

It is very similar to what was posted earlier with the bar fight analogy. With the correct attitude and mind set you can easily convince a dog that you mean business and are a person the dog should be concerned about. Think of the vibe that Mike Tyson in his prime gave off to his opponents when he simply entered the ring. His look and demeanor told it all. There was absolutely no doubt he had very bad intentions for his opponent and conveyed it very well.


----------

